# Cablecard question



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I’m considering purchasing a refurbished weaknees TiVo bolt to replace my TiVo elite xl dvr. However, I really would like to not involve Comcast techs in the setup if I can avoid it. Are cablecards tied to specific devices, or can the just be pulled out of one TiVo and inserted into another, without any assistance from Xfinity?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

You'll need comcast since the host ID will change, if you're lucky it can be done over the phone, I know folks say the CableCARD pairing website is hit or miss lately, but there's no way to do it without comcast.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Does your 4 tuner Elite have issues? Maybe just do a HDD upgrade.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Bighouse said:


> I really would like to not involve Comcast techs in the setup if I can avoid it.


If this page works for you, you won't need to call them: XFINITY CableCARD activation & pairing

If it does not work for you, a Comcast telephone support rep should be to do this. They usually don't send out field techs for this anymore. But I think the Comcast CableCARD Hotline 1-877-405-2298 just connects to the main support line now.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Make sure you tell them to unpair and then re-pair. They should no that, but make sure.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I moved my card a while back to an HD Home Run Prime, I never bothered to call Comcast or activate it, all the non premium channels come in fine without the card being paired. Dunno if this is universally true or just in my market.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

There are two reasons why I am considering getting the Bolt:
1. I'd like to standardize the UI for my TiVOs. Right now my Roamio and my mini are using Experience 4, and the Elite can't use that UI.
2. Of my two TiVO devices, the Elite player is the one that freezes up and reboots most often. I do think the unit would benefit from an HDD upgrade/replacement, but given #1, I don't know if it's worth it when I put that money into a newer device that'll have newer features (like voice control).


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

If self activation site works just select the card serial number already listed in your account and change the host/data ID to match the new machine the card is in.
Don't try to add the card again if that serial number is already listed in your account.
Also, on the self pairing site login with your user name and password not mobile number.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

ellinj said:


> I moved my card a while back to an HD Home Run Prime, I never bothered to call Comcast or activate it, all the non premium channels come in fine without the card being paired. Dunno if this is universally true or just in my market.


That is definitely not universally true.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bighouse said:


> There are two reasons why I am considering getting the Bolt:
> 1. I'd like to standardize the UI for my TiVOs. Right now my Roamio and my mini are using Experience 4, and the Elite can't use that UI.
> 2. Of my two TiVO devices, the Elite player is the one that freezes up and reboots most often. I do think the unit would benefit from an HDD upgrade/replacement, but given #1, I don't know if it's worth it when I put that money into a newer device that'll have newer features (like voice control).


I would recommend that you consider a used/refurbished Roamio Plus/Pro rather than a Bolt. This model line is more reliable and you can probably find one in good condition at around the same price as you would be paying for the Weeknees Bolt. (See, e.g., here.)


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> I would recommend that you consider a used/refurbished Roamio Plus/Pro rather than a Bolt. This model line is more reliable and you can probably find one in good condition at around the same price as you would be paying for the Weeknees Bolt. (See, e.g., here.)


But the Romio isn't capable of 4K output, is it? The bolt has it and voice control - both something I'm interested in having. I have a Roamio Pro and it's a good device though.

Most listings on ebay for the Roamio Plus/Pro don't seem to come with lifetime subscription too. That's one advantage to going with the Bolt through weaknees too.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bighouse said:


> But the Romio isn't capable of 4K output, is it? The bolt has it and voice control - both something I'm interested in having. I have a Roamio Pro and it's a good device though.
> 
> Most listings on ebay for the Roamio Plus/Pro don't seem to come with lifetime subscription too. That's one advantage to going with the Bolt through weaknees too.


No the Roamio does not provide 4K or HDR, but that is a superfluous feature on the Bolt as there are little to no 4K telecasts and you are typically much better served using a dedicated media streaming device for the streaming apps.

Weaknees is a good source if you choose to use their services. But note that that link I provided is for a trustworthy eBay seller who is offering a Roamio Plus with Lifetime (All-In) service and two Minis to boot for $199 (starting bid) or a "buy it now" price of $300 plus tax and shipping. And if you don't need the Minis you could probably resell them and recoup $100 or more of your outlay.

Your call, of course. I'm just suggesting alternatives that you may want to consider.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> No the Roamio does not provide 4K or HDR, but that is a superfluous feature on the Bolt as there are little to no 4K telecasts and you are typically much better served using a dedicated media streaming device for the streaming apps.
> 
> Weaknees is a good source if you choose to use their services. But note that that link I provided is for a trustworthy eBay seller who is offering a Roamio Plus with Lifetime (All-In) service and two Minis to boot for $199 (starting bid) or a "buy it now" price of $300 plus tax and shipping. And if you don't need the Minis you could probably resell them and recoup $100 or more of your outlay.
> 
> Your call, of course. I'm just suggesting alternatives that you may want to consider.


Those are all good points. Except for the minis, which from my own personal experience are now just bricked doorstops. I would consider any bundle with that generation of mini as being peculiar as so many of them are now inoperable. I'm considering a Roamio Pro with lifetime, from a private seller for $175&#8230;


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bighouse said:


> Those are all good points. Except for the minis, which from my own personal experience are now just bricked doorstops. I would consider any bundle with that generation of mini as being peculiar as so many of them are now inoperable. I'm considering a Roamio Pro with lifetime, from a private seller for $175&#8230;


That sounds like an exceptional value if the unit is in good shape.

BTW, in my personal experience, the Mini is a reliable performer. Sure, some have bitten the dust, but the one I am using has served me well in constant operation since September 2014, outlasting many, many other electronic devices.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh, my bad. I thought the boot-loop fail was happening on all pre-lux minis.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Nope, from what I've seen here it's mostly the 2nd-gen (93000) series Minis that fail. I have 3 original 92000 Minis that still work fine, as do others as mentioned above.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got three 9300 Minis running fine here, all originally activated in 2015: one bought new, one bought used on eBay in 2018, and another refurbished unit purchased from TiVo in 2018. I got that last unit as part of a return deal after I managed to zap one by plugging/unplugging it roughly without looking, and then I got the boot loop. But that's on me.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My A93 Mini is working without issue with a Roamio Plus. Both on TE4.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

slowbiscuit said:


> Nope, from what I've seen here it's mostly the 2nd-gen (93000) series Minis that fail. I have 3 original 92000 Minis that still work fine, as do others as mentioned above.


Yikes. I only have a single I can see it's an A93 service number so from https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table, I guess it's a 93000. It has Series4 platform. I bought it new at end of April 2017 around the same time I got my Bolt+. It's been used w/my Bolt+ that isn't on TE4.

Let's hope that it doesn't fail. I normally power mine off via a power strip if I leave home for an extended time (several hours or longer) due to Pacific Gouge & Extort rates.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bighouse said:


> There are two reasons why I am considering getting the Bolt:
> 1. I'd like to standardize the UI for my TiVOs. Right now my Roamio and my mini are using Experience 4, and the Elite can't use that UI.
> 2. Of my two TiVO devices, the Elite player is the one that freezes up and reboots most often. I do think the unit would benefit from an HDD upgrade/replacement, but given #1, I don't know if it's worth it when I put that money into a newer device that'll have newer features (like voice control).


Well there is an advantage to have one Tivo on TE3. You can transfer shows to it directly from the TE4 devices. And transfer to and back to a computer. Even if I liked TE4 I'd keep one TE3 device for the reasons I mention, backup/transfer shows, between Tivos and computer. And yeah, probably replace the drive in the Elite, if you are able to copy or clone your current drive the cable card setting should remain intact.

The Roamio Pro is a good deal (Roamio is the best Tivo IMO) but you would have to re-pair the cable card. I'd use the Roamio with TE3 for the reasons I mention, only thing you would "lose" is voice and autoskip, would still have one button skip.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> Well there is an advantage to have one Tivo on TE3. You can transfer shows to it directly from the TE4 devices. And transfer to and back to a computer. Even if I liked TE4 I'd keep one TE3 device for the reasons I mention, backup/transfer shows, between Tivos and computer. And yeah, probably replace the drive in the Elite, if you are able to copy or clone your current drive the cable card setting should remain intact.
> 
> The Roamio Pro is a good deal (Roamio is the best Tivo IMO) but you would have to re-pair the cable card. I'd use the Roamio with TE3 for the reasons I mention, only thing you would "lose" is voice and autoskip, would still have one button skip.


But, I never transfer programs from one device to another or to my computer. I do watch recorded shows from other tivos in my house. So, I don't see any reason to keep TE3.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bighouse said:


> But, I never transfer programs from one device to another or to my computer. I do watch recorded shows from other tivos in my house. So, I don't see any reason to keep TE3.


Your choice. If you prefer TE4 and never do any transfers might as well have on all devices. I prefer TE3 so use that with the majority of my Tivos, TE4 just to experiment and get used to in case they drop TE3, I hate the TE4 guide, it's just like cable co DVR, TE3 Tivo guide is one of the things I loved/love about Tivo. Oh if you have Roamio or up you CAN switch from TE3 to TE4 without losing recordings. But going back from TE4 to TE3 you lose everything.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

tommage1 said:


> Your choice. If you prefer TE4 and never do any transfers might as well have on all devices. I prefer TE3 so use that with the majority of my Tivos, TE4 just to experiment and get used to in case they drop TE3, I hate the TE4 guide, it's just like cable co DVR, TE3 Tivo guide is one of the things I loved/love about Tivo. Oh if you have Roamio or up you CAN switch from TE3 to TE4 without losing recordings. But going back from TE4 to TE3 you lose everything.


His vox remote doesn't work with TE3 either, yet another reason to switch.


----------



## hjdiet (11 mo ago)

I just upgraded my six year old Roamio with a Weaknees refurbed Bolt VOX - 1 tb and 6 tuners - much faster guide, picture super sharp (Yamaha recv does 4K upscaling). VOX is pretty cool even though I probably won't use it that much. Transferred all my One passes from the Roamio to the Bolt - transferred all the recording I wanted to keep. Worked great, getting the cablecard to work always is a PITA with my cable co... but we got it...


----------

